# Drilling holes in the GTA- at my house?



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi all,

Ok no replies from my previous post, but most likely than not, I think I want 2 or 3 holes, 2 holes of 1 inch for overflow and 1 hole of return of 2 inches. Of 2 holes of 1 inch for return I guess, I need someone with experience on this that can come do it at our house, keele and lawrence. Please advise what would you charge. 

Please let me know! 

Thanks


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Here's the thing;

Many of us know how to do this. Many of us have done this... However, I am not replacing your tank if I break it. So, I would love to say "I'll do it" but unless you are willing to forgive a broken tank, if it happens, I can't.

The glass bit is pretty cheap over at princess auto. Add a drill, and someone to put water on the cut/bit, and you're set!


If you do get all this done, and need an overflow, let me know


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm 3 for 4 on hole drilling!!!! Sorry George!


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi Jt thank you. Absolutely I'm risking the tank shattering which in that case ill get a new one. When looking at the plumbing needed, learning about the herbie/ bean animal method, we are actually willing to instead spend 1000-1500 in a 125 used tank from.someone that is getting out of the hobbie. If I don't find a good deal, I will re-consider.... I hear that the drilling is not that bad, my husband wants to do it but I'm afraid of the plumbing, have watch lots of videos... in the trials you.might get things wrong, get little floods and have to re-do the pvc's... ill see what's out there. I'm sure ill be visiting here often!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Letigrama said:


> Hi Jt thank you. Absolutely I'm risking the tank shattering which in that case ill get a new one. When looking at the plumbing needed, learning about the herbie/ bean animal method, we are actually willing to instead spend 1000-1500 in a 125 used tank from.someone that is getting out of the hobbie. If I don't find a good deal, I will re-consider.... I hear that the drilling is not that bad, my husband wants to do it but I'm afraid of the plumbing, have watch lots of videos... in the trials you.might get things wrong, get little floods and have to re-do the pvc's... ill see what's out there. I'm sure ill be visiting here often!


For that kind of money, you can get a brand new 125, drilled from miracles. The 125 I had cost me under $500, and that was ordered at BigAls. Make sure you go on their double points night (if they still do that!).

As for the plumbing, its pretty easy. You are about a block away from my place. If you want to get together for coffee/beers/wine/? let me know, and we can chat about your plans.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Not to mention, Flavio at Advance Reef just told me about a Drilled 180 for 699 from Perfecto(sp).

Brand new normal sized tanks can be had for cheap, So don't rule them out.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks Chromey, be careful of drilling multiple holes in 10 to 12mm glass, We just cleaned a disaster in Woodbridge, guy drilled 3 x 2.5" holes on a back pane of a Perfecto 125g. The pane cracked overnight. not pretty.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

What is this about a 180 for 699?????? Ohhhhh Flavioooooo!!!!!!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> What is this about a 180 for 699?????? Ohhhhh Flavioooooo!!!!!!


Would you make up your mind!!!

I have a van that it will fit in. You pay the gas! And you would have to get the stand after, or a second trip.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

My boss has a van I could use...only problem is convincing my wife we don't need a dining room anymore...rather...it would be a viewing room!!!!


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Chromey said:


> Not to mention, Flavio at Advance Reef just told me about a Drilled 180 for 699 from Perfecto(sp).
> 
> Brand new normal sized tanks can be had for cheap, So don't rule them out.


Ahhh that is awesome but I am looking for something with the plumbing in!


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

J_T said:


> For that kind of money, you can get a brand new 125, drilled from miracles. The 125 I had cost me under $500, and that was ordered at BigAls. Make sure you go on their double points night (if they still do that!).
> 
> As for the plumbing, its pretty easy. You are about a block away from my place. If you want to get together for coffee/beers/wine/? let me know, and we can chat about your plans.


JT I PM'd you!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

And I have replied


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

altcharacter said:


> What is this about a 180 for 699?????? Ohhhhh Flavioooooo!!!!!!


Not drilled 180 is $699
Drilled with 2 corner overglows $819
Sorry to hijack thread.....


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

altcharacter said:


> I'm 3 for 4 on hole drilling!!!! Sorry George!


All good my friend. Now its time to worry about drilling a thick 50g tank.


----------



## warfanax (Mar 5, 2012)

Get a cheap 20g tank and practice, practice until you feel confident. That's all about it. 

When I got my 40g, I was also afraid and I asked big als. They told me $50 for a single hole. That's insane. I needed 5 holes so I had to pay $250 for holes on a $100 tank. I thought If I break it and buy a new tank it will still be less then what they ask for. So went ahead ad drilled it. 

Some people can drill maybe in 30sec but I took my time for every hole, spent slowly 5min for each hole and it was a success. 

I understand with expensive tanks you can't do the same math that I do, but still don't think it's very hard to drill glass..


----------

